# Vicks Vapor Rub and nursing



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if I can use Vicks Vapor Rub while nursing? If not, anyone know if there is something else I can do? I'm all stuffed up and so is dd. Please help, I'm miserable!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

They have a Baby version so that should work for both of you or that bath stuff w/ the menthol? in it is nice.


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

My midwife says it's fine. I also made homemade Vicks w/olive oil & a few eucalyptus drops (worked just as well). I happened to be at the pharmacy one day and overheard the pharmacist explaining that the only difference in baby & adult Vicks is that they add perfume to the baby Vicks. Strange.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

dd hated it when i tried it on night, so i just take the stuff and rub a little under my nose before bed time and that doesn't bother her at all, i wouldn't want to have to smell the stuff while i was trying to eat so why should she.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

I have been really sick this month, so has DS. All I used was vicks. I also bought the baby version. It has no camphor in it. But the plain old vicks works better on both me and DS. He's 2 though, so he doesn't really need the baby stuff anymore.


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

The adult version has camphor. Baby version is nice and works great for both of us. As a PP said you can make your own with a little eucalyptus and lavender oil mixed in a neutral base (olive oil, petroluem jelly, or I used coconut oil).


----------

